# macros; paspaloides,gracilari



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I keep paspoliodes in my sump. It grows well and doesn't go sexuall(lights 24/7). I've read that pruning stem and keeping it small will help keep it from going sexuall also.I've little success with it in tanks(12 hr light cycle).Does any one have advice how to keep it in tank with out the loss(sexuall)?Also have gracilaria (LA REEFS calls string of pearls)growing well on my pump to protien skimmer.It grows no where else.It's so beautiful I would like to have it in other places but doesn't seem to take.And finally I have (what LA REEF)calls rose petal macro growing in my overflow(lots of light and flow).It also grows no where else.I would really like to have these macros grow in more convienent spots and maximise growth.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry man, no help here. I do have Caulerpa growing in my sump though. I leave teh lights on for 24-7 on my sump using a 40w power compact at 900gph. It has not switched. Grows pretty fast too. I use Cheato, Caulerpa and Halameda so far. Plan on getting the Gracilaria, but LFS hasn't had it in lately. And lastly, never heard of Rose Petal Macro.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

rose petal is just what LA REEFS calls it.My second sump fills monthly with small grape racemosa that I trade($20 a lb.) to lfs.When I bring in paspaliodes or gracilaria they keep it for themselves. Thanks for responding.


----------

